# Photo Lucidity



## Battou (Mar 25, 2008)

Well...it's been a wile

Photo Lucidity is an up and coming site built for photographers and photography manipulation artists of all skill levels or fields of expertise.

We aim to provide a free of charge community for photographers where professional and amateur photographers can display and discuss photography similar to DeviantArt without all the distracting anime illustrations or the added hassle of making and maintaining a website.

Here you can upload your photos and photo manipulation art works into individual galleries, View and comment on work of others and seek/give advice, just have conversation as well as make suggestions for new categories on our forum here.

The 3 per day submission limit has been raised to 12 to help with the migration of pictures and the loading of pictures into new user's galleries.

Whether you are a beginner or pro, shoot to digital or to film please, feel free to register and let us help you show the world what you have created.

http://www.photo-lucidity.com/


----------



## Battou (May 7, 2008)

Bump


----------

